# Have mitre box...now what to cut with?



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought a mitre box at Lowe's today, but now am not sure what to use to cut the soap. I will find out shortly if the butcher knife I normally use will fit, but I have a feeling it won't.

I did 9 batches of soap last week in preparation for The Pumpkin Festival the last full weekend of this month and cutting the 378 bars of soap plus the 6 round soaps was not a pleasant task. So I gave in after realizing just how cheap the boxes are...but now the worry about the cutting utensil. 

Thanks!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Scroll down till you get to the 'dough scrapper/chopper'

That's sort of what I use. Mine is all stainless though. Haven't a clue where I got it.. I think I ordered it from the neighborhood kids when they were selling something from school.

sorry.. I didn't put the link...

http://www.target.com/Dough-Scraper...d_s=left-5&pf_rd_m=A1VC38T7YXB528&pf_rd_t=201


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I use a drywall/putty knife - it's higher than my pastry cutter was and won't crush my textured tops.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks!

My butcher knife does fit just perfectly..which is great, but I will check out the options you mentioned as well beause the knife leaves a bit to be desired sometimes.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use a pastry scraper too. It was my dad's, who is a retired pastry chef.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I used to use one of these Crinkle Cutters:
http://southernsoapers.com/cart/crinkle-cutter-soap-slicer-p-949.html

But since hubby purchased me a "TANK" I no longer use it. If you want it, you can have it! I actually have 2 of them...


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

michelle, 
where do you get a tank? 
thanks, 
jodi


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

An online store called For Crafts Sake:

http://www.forcraftssake.com/shop/i...th=7_8&zenid=bf8e2f8047a7fc454c7375c20f7af71b

I have the commercial quick cutter. I also make round bars out of PVC molds and they are cut into perfect 1" bars every time! I LOVE IT!


----------

